# ANOTHER Drywall/Plaster THREAD!!!! THIS ONE IS FOR YOU!



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

Well since a couple of people on Paint Talk have questioned my ability to do drywall repair, I don’t need to name names we all already know who the sarcastic ones are around here, Here are some before and after pictures of repair jobs I have completed this month. Next time you have something to say at least know what you’re talking about. Now you’re the one who looks like a ****! Thank you very much.


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

after ceiling


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks good!

BTW the importance of being approved by flamers & trolls is next to nothing. No matter what you say or do, they will never stop trying to feed you a turd on a stick.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

Looks good Dubin. Looks to be an older home, was there lead paint to consider?


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

CliffK said:


> Looks good Dubin. Looks to be an older home, was there lead paint to consider?


No, not in this one! Thank god!


----------



## Gotdibz (Sep 30, 2010)

...lame

Just kidding man, thats some awesome repairing. 

can you tell me the steps you took and materials.

are you using something like durabond as a basecoat? then top coating with compound.
or is that plaster. 

did you prime oil or waterbase? 


thanks and great looking work!


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Very good job, these jobs are tougher than they look


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

Gotdibz said:


> ...lame
> 
> Just kidding man, thats some awesome repairing.
> 
> ...


 
Yea no problem I would love to share the steps I took to repair….. I took the same steps as last time that I detailed in my blog check out the link. 
http://mahousepainting.blogspot.com/2010/11/drywall-repair-101.html


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

For those of u who dont want to visit the blog.....


As you can see we have dealt with almost every kind of repair. Painting is just a small portion of what we can actually do. In the photographs bellow there is an example of some badly damaged walls. Here are the steps we took to repair them. First, we determined the damaged area. How much of the drywall or plaster in this case is salvageable and how much are we going to have to cut out of the wall. You can see the cracks in the plaster that surround the area of impact. This whole area was loose and needed to go. Second, we used a stud finder to locate the studs beneath the plaster.


 Typically, they are spaced every 16". Once we located the studs and marked them on the wall we then used a T-square to mark the area that was going to be cut out (The damaged area). Once we marked the area we took a utility knife to cut out the piece we marked. When doing this step it is important not to use a big blade to cut out the drywall because you don't know if there are wires or what's underneath the wall. Once the piece was removed and the area was all cleaned up (free of any loose debris) we then measure and cut the new piece of drywall. Ideally you want to save the old piece of drywall to use as a guide to trace around for your new piece. This is not always possible the damaged drywall might crumble when removing it especially when dealing with old plaster.

Once the new piece of drywall was all cut and measured we then fit it into place and screwed it in to the studs we had marked earlier. It is important to sink your screws beneath the surface of the drywall but not deep enough to break the paper. The best way to check this is to run a putty knife over the screw hole. As long as it doesn't make contact with the screw then its far enough into the drywall. After getting the piece in place and screwed into the studs Its finally time to Mud....Or use Joint compound.


 We use a product called Durabound, it comes in a bag that you mix yourself. The compounds is available in a range of formulations that provide a choice in setting times (drying times). The next step was to tape the seams of the drywall with drywall tape. We used mesh tape but most contractors prefer paper. After the seems were taped we applied our first layer of joint compound (Thin Layer). Once it dried we sanded and re-muded until all the seams went away. We then painted the hallway and made all final touch ups with the joint compound to ensure no sign of the work that was done. We have one final coat of paint which we will apply tomorrow, Friday then this repair will be done


----------



## Burt White (Nov 8, 2009)

nice work Dub :thumbup:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Feel better now?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Stomping the naysayers, with Gabe advising on how to deal with trolls! Priceless!

Oh, by the way, nice repair job. :thumbsup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Stomping the naysayers, with Gabe advising on how to deal with trolls! Priceless!
> 
> Oh, by the way, nice repair job. :thumbsup:


Wanna ride in my shortbus


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Look's great Dubin. :thumbsup:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Nothing wrong with your patch work, but you seriously should consider protecting the flooring better. Put down some paper before you start.


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

Just a little tip too...

You can measure the size of the repair you need to make, then cut the repair piece of drywall, say you 2'x4' square, then trace that on your damaged wall. Cut out the wall on the line and then, BOOM!, perfect fit. 

It looks good, like you have the hang of doing more than just painting.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Damn,

Now I can't remember if I posted one of my typically sarcastic remarks questioning the ability to repair old plaster with sheet rock, or if I kept my flacking flap quiet?

Well, in case I was uncharacteristically quiet, I'll say, "Good job, I knew you could do it :thumbup: "

And if I was my normal assholic self, I'll say: 











No, seriously, looks good from here.


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

Looks pretty good, but.....


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

can I ask.. did you use tape? You should have been tasked to replace the whole wall of drywall.. reminds me of oatmeal.. not your work, just the wall in general.


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

I read the other thread about this job. all things considered it turn out good.

I agree , that one wall was rough from previous work on it looks like.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

not knocking you man, and didn't see the other thread.. but it did turnout nice


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

ProWallGuy said:


> Feel better now?


:yes:


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> Nothing wrong with your patch work, but you seriously should consider protecting the flooring better. Put down some paper before you start.


This was the floor before!!!!! If this was your typical residential Re-paint yes I would have covered the floor, there having a cleaning crew come in after us.


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

nEighter said:


> can I ask.. did you use tape? You should have been tasked to replace the whole wall of drywall.. reminds me of oatmeal.. not your work, just the wall in general.


Yes I did use tape. Unfortunatley most of the time people don't want to pay to replace the whole wall. Although it would be easier.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Wanna ride in my shortbus



I dig your short-bus E. Thats sssswwwwweeeett!

(I was gonna say, "your the coolest retarded person I know!", but that would be flaming:jester


----------



## Harry (Aug 4, 2008)

I don't know who said what...but...

It's obvious that your light angles in every single photo are eliminating the true view of the patches. For crying out loud, even the adjacent bumps and lumps (which I'll bet are still there too) don't show.

My concern is that I haven't seen even one photo that shows you feathering the patches. Every single one looks like a very rough job, perhaps because you used a 2 inch putty knife or something.

Truth is that all your patches look good in this thread because of the shadowing.

And I'm not trying to be mean, I've just been around the block a few thousand times.

I'm actually surprised at how polite some of the guys here are, considering I feel that they too are just posting niceties for the hell of it.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Harry said:


> I don't know who said what...but...
> 
> It's obvious that your light angles in every single photo are eliminating the true view of the patches. For crying out loud, even the adjacent bumps and lumps (which I'll bet are still there too) don't show.
> 
> ...


As I made my polite post, I have to admit, I was thinking: "Whats the big deal? Painters patch walls every day", but the op obviously wanted to slam dunk this one, so I think most of us politely moved aside and let the man go through.


----------



## Harry (Aug 4, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> As I made my polite post, I have to admit, I was thinking: "Whats the big deal? Painters patch walls every day", but the op obviously wanted to slam dunk this one, so I think most of us politely moved aside and let the man go through.


I think polite criticism is always good, keeps us "in the know".
The opposite in my opinion would be akin to keeping quiet when we saw a booger hanging inside a friend's nose..lol.

Since when are you guys so dainty??? lol


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Harry said:


> I think polite criticism is always good, keeps us "in the know".
> The opposite in my opinion would be akin to keeping quiet when we saw a booger hanging inside a friend's nose..lol.
> 
> Since when are you guys so dainty??? lol


Most of us are on forum probation. Post more often and you will be too.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

This is not a criticism at all and I would probably do patches the same way. For plaster walls, do most of you do repairs with drywall materials or with plaster?


----------



## Harry (Aug 4, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Most of us are on forum probation. Post more often and you will be too.


I've been watching...pretty soon, everyone will be given a specific list of subjects they can and can't talk about.

I propose a revolution! LOL


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Harry said:


> I think polite criticism is always good, keeps us "in the know".
> The opposite in my opinion would be akin to keeping quiet when we saw a booger hanging inside a friend's nose..lol.
> 
> Since when are you guys so dainty??? lol


LOL, good analogy! 
There was a thread by Dubin earlier that went south, this one is a "rebuttal".

I'd like to see more guys post photos, and hear some good honest feedback/criticism without it turning into a knockdown, drag out fight!


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Ooh ooh, let me try!

"Damn Dubin! You are definitely a better drywaller then you are a painter!"

:jester:


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

DeanV said:


> This is not a criticism at all and I would probably do patches the same way. For plaster walls, do most of you do repairs with drywall materials or with plaster?


 In todays day and age we would do it pretty much the same way. I may leave the drywall a little recessed and finish with a 1/4" or so skim coat over the whole area to help blend more with the plaster rather than bring the drywall patch perfectly flush and just try and blend it in feathering the joints. I like the Durabond for such things or a mix of 50% plaster/50%joint compound. The Durabond drys harder, but the 50/50 will sand out a little better if necessary. On an older plaster ceiling with much repair I would probably suggest that a new drywall ceiling be installed over the entire existing and be done with it. Once in a while we'll do a plaster patch in an older more historic type of home. You still have to back it up with something. Usually the wood lath is gone, unlike in Dubin's photos. I am not gonna start patching in wood lath. You can use blue board with a veneer plaster. We used to take a piece of drywall and drill lots of holes it to key the plaster too. Larsen Plaster Weld product to help it bond. Imbed mesh to prevent cracking where the patch meets the existing. Many different possible systems.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

I did a photography course a few years back. One of my favourite parts of that course was at the beginning of each class (weekly classes) we would bring 3 of our best slides (oh....saying that reminds me that this was closer to 10 years than few year back)...drop them in the carousal and at the end of the class everyone would sit and give criticisms and comments. 

What made this successful was (#1) the anonymity of the pics. No one knew who's was who's so that avoided sensitivities to a certain degree. (#2) Respect and use of constructive criticism. The chit sandwich...."good - bad - good". 

To be constructive, criticism has to be coupled with a suggestion or advise. Agree or disagree it gives perspective of where the comment is coming from.

Obviously saying, "that looks like crap", serves the criticizer more than the criticizisee. Natural reaction would be to be defensive. 

Few, have the balls to put their work 'out there' for hounds to chew and spit back. 

Dub - in your situation I think you probably chose to do what pays in that situation. It does look to me that your patches are 'proud'. I can see your cut line on the baseboard trim. As mentioned, I take that top piece of trim off, use 1/4 drywall and float to the wall, not float the wall to the patch. Before painting that entire area would be floated 14"+ all around, not just along the seams as it looks. 

As VP said, I too was taking a step back letting you go through. You did a passable job, but who's to say what you are getting paid for right? 

What would be great is if we could some how post pics of jobs unanimously and have free talk about procedures and results. A lot of tangible skill and knowledge on this forum....too bad it sometimes gets lost in poor communication skills and tact.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Harry said:


> Since when are you guys so dainty??? lol


I think Dubin and a few others have put themselves "out there" on a few occasions and sometimes the mob mentality takes over for a few (myself included) and the criticism gets out of hand.

No, I dont think those patches are perfect but neither are the walls to begin with. You don't get filet mignon on a cheeseburger budget and those apartments are not exactly the Ritz.

I also think that a few of us might see a little of ourselves in the younger guys like Dubin. He is obviously very passionate about his work and wants to succeed. I too want to see him succeed and tearing the crap out of some pictures of some wall patches in some apartment flips are not going to help him. It's nice to see someone passionate and proud of their work.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

....and Dub, on the flipside, if you are going to put it out there....you do have to "suck-it-up-buttercup". 

You have some easy 'hot buttons' that are pushed for the heck of Friday night entertainment....and that too is life.


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Most of us are on forum probation. Post more often and you will be too.


 
LOL! Thats funny!


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

Harry said:


> I don't know who said what...but...
> 
> It's obvious that your light angles in every single photo are eliminating the true view of the patches. For crying out loud, even the adjacent bumps and lumps (which I'll bet are still there too) don't show.
> 
> ...


 
Harry I dont know what it is that you feel like you have to prove, but I wish you the best of luck and sucess with your business!


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Great! Now not only do we have Wise vs Ewing now we have Dubin vs Harry.


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

Lambrecht said:


> Great! Now not only do we have Wise vs Ewing now we have Dubin vs Harry.


Hey man that was a lot better then what I wanted to say:whistling2:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Harry said:


> I've been watching...pretty soon, everyone will be given a specific list of subjects they can and can't talk about.
> 
> I propose a revolution! LOL


You mean like TPN? :whistling2::jester:


----------



## Harry (Aug 4, 2008)

dubinpainting said:


> Harry I dont know what it is that you feel like you have to prove, but I wish you the best of luck and sucess with your business!


Dubin,
I'm not proving anything. YOU put the pictures out there. I'm offering my opinion because I've trained hundreds of painters through the years, period.
Take what you can from this and leave the rest.

I don't buy into the "kid glove" mentality nor do I feel that it's constructive to tell someone that something looks good or great when it doesn't. I say this because I know a few guys here that do better work but are just trying to, as they say...let you slide under the radar. That's not going to help.

And as far as patching, like I said, you should be doing a wide feathering job. I see comments about doing things in a certain way because of the limitations in money perhaps...but as per my experience, the correct way IS the easy way and takes no more time really than the wrong way.

My opinion is that you need to learn a bit and well, hopefully you can learn something from the few crumbs I put out there too.

One tip here is...

If you're going to patch, never use drywall that is thicker than the surrounding area...it will most likely never look good...

Good luck...


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

dubinpainting said:


> This was the floor before!!!!! If this was your typical residential Re-paint yes I would have covered the floor, there having a cleaning crew come in after us.


 You totally missed the point I was making with my advise. That floor is finished, meaning its not sub floor or concrete that can be swept up after then job and be fine. It also isn't getting replaced correct? 

I would never leave a job in worse shape than when I got there. You can take that for whats its worth, but my advise will save you headaches down the road. 

I have had clients that if I had done that they wouldn't have paid me and kept the remainder of my money for damages done to the hardwood.


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

Attached Thumbnails




I have also shown pics of repairs to dw that looked real good in the pics, but weren't finished to my satisfaction as I pointed out to the ones giving me praise. I tried to explain the flaw, but it could not be seen in the pics it was so slight.

In fact I will see if I can post them here.

Between the bthrm door and the corner there had been an electric wall heater years ago, then a full length mirror. Called for skimming the wall. I am aware there is a piece of door stop missing. 

I am not a mud man per se, but I could not have left this for a paying customer.

That wall was rougher than it looks in the before pic as it had a hump in the shape of the mirror that was there and where the heater had been down near the floor. It was a repair over a repair, so to speak. And now another repair.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

That looks good! Nice job.


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

Thanks. Like I said it was not finished to my satisfaction there. It has 2 or 3 areas that show either a faint buildup of mud or the end of a roller run. I hate to think it is a roller mark as I usually end my strokes with a full roll top to bottom to avoid that.

Dubin's project was a lot more difficult than this being overhead and near a corner and all he had to contend with.

The ceiling of this foyer kicked my a** trying to get it skimmed. Thinking very seriously about just replacing it.

These walls are , I guess between 50 and maybe 70 years old now.


----------



## Harry (Aug 4, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> You mean like TPN? :whistling2::jester:


TPN was good to you punk...lol


----------



## Harry (Aug 4, 2008)

boman47k said:


> Thanks. Like I said it was not finished to my satisfaction there. It has 2 or 3 areas that show either a faint buildup of mud or the end of a roller run. I hate to think it is a roller mark as I usually end my strokes with a full roll top to bottom to avoid that.
> 
> Dubin's project was a lot more difficult than this being overhead and near a corner and all he had to contend with.
> 
> ...


I think the main point here is that some of us saw some mistakes and wanted to help Dubin, period. This isn't some fashion show, it's a painter's site. The shaded pictures really can't be judged because they're not showing what one could see in person...no big deal.

I think the fact that Dubin actually has work is a good thing...many don't.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

I think I may have PO'd Dub. His OP in his first thread was about drywall repair, and I pointed out that plaster was not drywall. My bad!!!

Patching plaster with drywall can be done, but,,,,,,,,, it ain't plaster ya know????

Ever mix your latex trim paint with your oil based primer, ya got admit, it saves time????


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Harry said:


> TPN was good to you punk...lol


Yes, very good. I wish it still had a strong following. I miss it.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Yeah,its hard to comment on photos on PT, finer details dont show on screen, that goes for both boman and dubin.


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

kdpaint said:


> Yeah,its hard to comment on photos on PT, finer details dont show on screen, that goes for both boman and dubin.


 
Thats my point. But, now that if you look real close about 3/4 of the way up the door, you can actually get a faint idea of what I am talking about in my after pic. May be because I know about where it is. Just a straight horizonal line about the width of a broad knife or roller.

Hell, I think I see the all of the marks now, right in the bright spot where the light or flash hits it.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

boman, if you would like us to bash your shoddy work please start your own thread...


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

Bender said:


> boman, if you would like us to bash your shoddy work please start your own thread...


Point made, point taken. With all its diplomacy. :thumbsup:

.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Lambrecht said:


> Great! Now not only do we have Wise vs Ewing now we have Dubin vs Harry.


The shows over folks!  
Sometimes its best to just change the channel.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

boman47k said:


> Point made, point taken. With all its diplomacy. :thumbsup:
> 
> .


lol All in fun dude.


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

Bender said:


> lol All in fun dude.


 No problem. My point was made. And it was starting to look like a hijack. :thumbsup:

I did almost pout...a little.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

the nastiest place I painted was where some young college kids lived. Used condoms, a blow up doll.. and other "refinements"  were sprinkled throughout 2' of crap.. 


DISGUSTING!! I would post pics but I am not sure plastic nipples are allowed on this forum.. 










okay just for you..










this was after a snow shovel was used to take the stuff out of the room.. I had to snap a pic first


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

this was after a snow shovel was used to take the stuff out of the room.. I had to snap a pic first [/QUOTE]

Pats avatar must have rolled over on her!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I HOPE noone "rolled on her"


----------



## RoofContractor (Feb 26, 2013)

So nice work..:thumbsup:


----------

